

Can anyone help my friend find employment? - shanelja

Hey,<p>Just a quick back story, my best mate got cheated on and has moved out from his girlfriends house and in to mine for a month or two, he was a full time dad to his baby boy but I want to find him a job, we've put in a whole bunch of applications but I figured I would leverage every option I had to help him out.<p>If anyone is looking to hire an apprentice or junior who is a hobbyist PHP programmer in the north of England, email me at shanea93@hotmail.co.uk or him at hercson@hotmail.com.<p>A little about him:<p>He is 19 years old and has a full set of GCSE's<p>He is self taught in PHP, HTML and CSS thought hasn't yet reached the stage where he is self-capable of producing websites, he understands the logic behind it and can read and debug code<p>He is a very quick learner and has skills with Photoshop and Fireworks, and could most likely splice PSD's for designs pretty well<p>He is pretty damn enthusiastic<p>He is really reliable and a genuinely nice guy who's just down on his luck<p>If a recruiter or employer helps us out I'll more than happily give you 20 hours of my  development time in return! :)
======
JasonBaker
Hey, I'm the person in question, more than happy to answer any questions
regarding myself or my abilities.

